# Portaventura



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.portaventura.co.uk/hotels/parking-caravaning

seems they realise people with campers want to visit :O) I can't find any prices but we might go after Easter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

great news... keep us posted if you find a price ....
Salou is always a favourite with us....


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tonka, have you stayed at any of the acsi sites nearby ??? I loved going but it was 15 years ago and we were in a hotel, now thinking of going back with the kids


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Never been on any site other than camping la siesta right in the centre of Salou... Not as cheap as ASCI but we like the location..
Done Portaventure lots of times and saw many campers parked for the day but when i asked about overnight parking it was always "no"...


----------

